# Where oh where is Conrad ??



## Baablacksheep (Aug 29, 2013)

Every one of his post say he is banned, WTF he has lots of
good things to add !!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

He'll be back soon.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

smallsteps said:


> He'll be back soon.


I hope so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 6, 2011)

Why was he banned?


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

He isn't a fan of Obama or Obamacare and expressed some opinions that got him a 1 month ban.

He'll be back.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

lol, we live in a oppressive TAM regimen, no democracy or right to free expression.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

He gets banned a lot...


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmm. It is alright to have strong opinions, but it seems we we have to watch how we word them.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

manticore said:


> lol, we live in a oppressive TAM regimen, no democracy or right to free expression.


Oh spare me. 

I share many of his political views but fully understand why he was banned. He was asked not to start multiple threads on the same subject. He'd start many a day. They would be taking a new argument or point to a subject already running on other threads. Doing that buries other topics.

He was asked to stop and he didn't, hence the ban.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Oh spare me.
> 
> I share many of his political views but fully understand why he was banned. He was asked not to start multiple threads on the same subject. He'd start many a day. They would be taking a new argument or point to a subject already running on other threads. Doing that buries other topics.
> 
> He was asked to stop and he didn't, hence the ban.


 Yep,I like Conrad and he's a smart dude but he needed to keep it on one thread.
Be glad when he's back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Conrad is a good guy. I agree with a good portion of his political opinions. However, his anger was inappropriate to the TAM setting. Hope he will return, leaving politics on the back burner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

I agreed with most if his views,just common sense to me.
When it came to his advise to people dealing with infidelity,marriage or just crap
in life he is excellent and right on 99% of the time.
Yes....now if we could get him to tone it down a little on politics 
Good man and well informed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

calvin said:


> Yes....now if we could get him to tone it down a little on politics
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Part of what makes him the poster and man he is...is passion. 

Gonna be tough for him to tone it down in the politics board IMO. He enjoys a good discourse and likes nothing more than pointing out myopic thinking.


----------

